# HP Photosmart 7550



## Werewolf6851 (May 27, 2009)

Greetings All

After googling and mucking about finally asking here

how should I configure samba.config to share my HP Photosmart 7550 printer with my window boxs.  

uname -a
FreeBSD fileserver.ZOO 5.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 5.4-RELEASE #0: Sun May  8 10:21:06 UTC 2005     root@harlow.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

not upgraded cause hating backup all the gig's of data

system only has 32meg ram, no grapcic desktop.  most time runs headless. but recently even had trouble SSH'ing into it

Thanks,
 Mark


----------



## Oko (May 27, 2009)

The easiest way to configure Samba is by editing configuration files.
You start by reading documentation and looking at examples.

http://us1.samba.org/samba/

If you do not need file sharing (and your server has only 32MB of RAM so SAMBA is very have for it) I believe Windows XP particularly professional edition should be able to talk Interent Printing Protocol IPP which is native protocol for CUPS.

http://www.owlfish.com/thoughts/winipp-cups-2003-07-20.html

I would actually probably not even run the CUPS on such old Unix server. I think that XP windows can talk native LPD protocol so just follow

http://www.le.ac.uk/cc/dsss/docs/print-lpr.shtml


----------



## Werewolf6851 (Feb 21, 2010)

Do find it nifty that can I install a minimal FreeBSD in the old girl (PII 32 meg ram, IBM Personal Computer 300PL).

FreeBSD 8.0 installed just fine

I Tried Installing FreeNAS recently, but the livecd would drop to a mount prompt, and no luck getting a floppy to boot a usb embeded version.  Memory issues again, I'm guessing.


----------

